# Cómo identifico un valor NULO o celda vacía?



## josevaldesv

Hola,

Oye, tengo problemas con los valores nulos o celdas vacías.
Según yo estoy comparando una celda que está nula,

tipo =if(a1<>"","tiene datos","está vacía")

pero me sale que "tiene datos"
sin embargo, cuando voy a A1 y le BORRO directamente lo que aparentemente no tenía nada, entonces ya mse sale "está vacía".

Hay alguna manera de comparar esa celda vacía que por alguna razón "NO ESTÁ VACÍA"?
gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González

Yo generalmente uso:

=SI(LARGO(A1), "Algo", "Vacía")


----------



## josevaldesv

thanks man


----------

